# smelt dipping outing??



## Quack_head (Oct 11, 2005)

would anybody be interested in a smelt dipping meet and greet sometime mid april or so.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Are you talking about the Port Huron area one?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

always a good time. I have been doing best towards the end of the season. PH


----------



## Quack_head (Oct 11, 2005)

im thinking of a river just north of the mackinac bridge, mid april gets a pretty good smelt run, usually a few hundred people there anyway, people bring rv's tents. usally a good time


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Ed Michrina said:


> always a good time. I have been doing best towards the end of the season. PH


 The last 2 weeks of the season have been best for me in PH too!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

matt, don't forget to holla!!!! the boy & i will be there. 
maumee is coming up too! lets hook it up!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Ed Michrina said:


> always a good time. I have been doing best towards the end of the season. PH


 I'm in.Did real well late in the season thanks to a report from Ed M. Al


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

If there is an Outing in PH count me in.

Mike


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Why doesn't everybody BACK-OFF,and leave the smelt ALONE, so the steelhead have food  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :coolgleam


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

How many hundred pounds of smelt does one steelhead/coho eat in a lifetime??


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Ummmmm....

2????


Let me know when the gig is on.....I'm game!!!!! Better than sittng around the house argueing with the ole lady!!!!! Don't think I've dipped up there since '83...It should be interesting!!!!


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll make it let Me know if its on.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Quack Head, I'm game for a smelt run north of the bridge, I used to go after them south of the bridge, but never on the north side.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

bolodunn said:


> matt, don't forget to holla!!!! the boy & i will be there.
> maumee is coming up too! lets hook it up!


Count on it Barry! 

Hey...I've been working near the Maumee 3 times last week, and came within 6 miles of it this evening. Been checki8ng out the Maumee B&T site aswell...I getting geeked! Soon...very soon! I'll keep in touch!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

cool, i'll keep in touch aswell!!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Did we decide on a location. the treatment plant has been slow and always crowded. The bridge can be good or a bust. both have wind protection. any thoughts?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Treatment plant seemed nice the place we had it for a couple years in a row now.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

hey guys there is two threads going on about the same smelt dipping outing http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1103349#post1103349


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

This thread is for the trip N of the Mac......

Thanks for bringing that up slick, I too thought it was for the same outing in port huron.

I don't know if I'll make this trip.....
I'm headed to alaska in the 1st part of may so I need to save my pennies!!!!


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife and I would really enjoy a chance to try smelt dipping again and meet some of the folks on this site. Let us know a date and time, and place, we will be there.


----------

